# NORTHERN CYPRUS



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

*Girne*










Situated on the North Cyprus, Girne, with its 6,000 year long history, unique remains of countless civilisations, miles of natural beaches, calm sea, and mild climate is an idyllic Mediterranean town. 

Bounded to the north by the sea and to the south by the greenery of the Beşparmak (Fivefinger) Mountain range, it offers the most magnificent scenery on the island.

Girne's charming and tiny harbour, full of yachts and fishing boats, is framed by the colossal hulk of its Crusader castle. With the backdrop of the jagged mountains behind and the calm sparkling sea in front, the harbour has an intoxicatingly serene atmosphere.










Edi Weissmann









placid casual









placid casual









placid casual









placid casual









Rita Willaert









Rita Willaert









dollie mixtures









dollie mixtures









dollie mixtures









edi Weissmann









edi Weissmann









dolanh









Jungle Boy









Rita Willaert









Shimray Breberry









edi Weissmann









edi Weissmann









placid casual









dollie mixtures









Shimray Breberry



source:flickr:cheers:​


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ Greece is not so concerned about the Cyprus problem either! They have, like Turkey, bigger problems.

All non-nationalist Cypriots, both muslims and orthodox christians, think the exact same way! The thing is that under international law Turkey is an occupier of the northern areas of the republic of cyprus. That is why it is an obstacle for the EU entry of Turkey. In addition Greece is involved because like Turkey it is a guarantor of the protection of the intergrity of the republic of Cyprus.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

DU999 said:


> yes yes sure and Turks are protected by Greeks!
> Sounds like a very bad joke!


A reunification would also mean no troops or military in Cyprus of any kind and a reunificated cyprus would be under the umbrella of the EU. Thus there will be a minimal risk of any violence!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

WhiteMagick said:


> ^^ Greece is not so concerned about the Cyprus problem either! They have, like Turkey, bigger problems.
> 
> All non-nationalist Cypriots, both muslims and orthodox christians, think the exact same way! The thing is that under international law Turkey is an occupier of the northern areas of the republic of cyprus. That is why it is an obstacle for the EU entry of Turkey. In addition Greece is involved because like Turkey it is a guarantor of the protection of the intergrity of the republic of Cyprus.


the first step should be a new army... I can't even imagine that. 
We can wait and wait but today there is north and south, if you like it or not. It is how it is.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ What do you mean a new army?

And like it or not legally there is no state in the occupied areas of cyprus. those areas are under turkish troop occupation and control.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

WhiteMagick said:


> A reunification would also mean no troops or military in Cyprus of any kind and a reunificated cyprus would be under the umbrella of the EU. Thus there will be a minimal risk of any violence!


I told you the problem of south is also the problem of north, but lovely EU has no ears for the north. They support the south but even the people of the south are not happy, now imagine you would stay alone without the help of the EU.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

WhiteMagick said:


> ^^ What do you mean a new army?
> 
> And like it or not legally there is no state in the occupied areas of cyprus. those areas are under turkish troop occupation and control.


you think that  
I see that there is a young, proud (like the south) independent state.

new army? an army of Turks and Greeks = Cypriots... of course for protection and not war.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

DU999 said:


> you think that
> I see that there is a young, proud (like the south) independent state.


Since only Turkey recognises the occupied parts as a state I am not the only one!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

DU999 said:


> I told you the problem of south is also the problem of north, but lovely EU has no ears for the north. They support the south but even the people of the south are not happy, now imagine you would stay alone without the help of the EU.


But the republic of Cyprus is in the EU. With a reunification the whole of Cyprus is under the help and protection of the EU.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

WhiteMagick said:


> But the republic of Cyprus is in the EU. With a reunification the whole of Cyprus is under the help and protection of the EU.


What has the EU done for the North? It's like come on let be best friends ever although we don't know each other. 
I respect your opinion, I really do, but you don't know how it is for the people of north, they have a view you don't understand and of course the same goes for the other side. There is no common sense, view, feeling, understanding...


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

DU999 said:


> What has the EU done for the North? It's like come on let be best friends ever although we don't know each other.
> I respect your opinion, I really do, but you don't know how it is for the people of north, they have a view you don't understand and of course the same goes for the other side. There is no common sense, view, feeling, understanding...


Of course know each other. Thousands of people cross the Green line daily and in my city of Larnaca I see cars of muslim Cypriots all the time. In addition the trade of goods across the Green line has boomed. And by the way Turkish Cypriots can vote in the EU parliamentary elections and can put themselves up for nomination as well if they wish to be elected.

These are pictures of joint gatherings (both muslim and orthodox christian cypriots) by youth groups.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

WhiteMagick said:


> Of course know each other. Thousands of people cross the Green line daily and in my city of Larnaca I see cars of muslim Cypriots all the time. In addition the trade of goods across the Green line has boomed. And by the way Turkish Cypriots can vote in the EU parliamentary elections and can put themselves up for nomination as well if they wish to be elected.
> 
> These are pictures of joint gatherings (both muslim and orthodox christian cypriots) by youth groups.


we have also newspapers and they show positive and negative things. The people that you call "muslim Cypriots" are not accepted by everybody. You can find in both sides people looking for solution. But looking and working for a united island doesn't let you understand the feelings of the people of the other side.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

METU Northern Cyprus Campus

campus general view 









campus general view









life on campus









culture and congress center









classrooms 









the library







www.ncc.metu.edu.tr


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

Prime Minister Talat and Rice


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

DU999, do turkish cypriots go in turkish asker to?


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

This is a very interesting building! Lol


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah it is the Kaya Artemis Resort&Casino Hotel


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

DU999 said:


> we have also newspapers and they show positive and negative things. The people that you call "muslim Cypriots" are not accepted by everybody. You can find in both sides people looking for solution. But looking and working for a united island doesn't let you understand the feelings of the people of the other side.


40% of the parties in Cyprus are left wing and support the notion of one population. All the rest support the reunification.

We need only want one feeling. The feeling of peace and reunification. Then everything will fall back in place!


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

*Malpas Hotel​*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Messi said:


> Here ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847312&page=3 ) you want an independetn W.Sahara but you are against N.Cyprus. So much to your "european" values as you stated in the W.Sahara thread! Btw that part is *not wanted* by Turkey but* belongs* to Turkey or to TRNC to be exact. It is me who can live on the island wihtout any permission and not the EU citizens, cry as loud as you want, the reality is still there.


if Cyprus is an european state, we, europeans can live there.. just because it's a part of our country. Of course it's not the same that Morocco invades a country in 1975 (people from there live in refugee camps in the desert) that half of an EU country (remember: EU country) is islamic and controlled by Turkey, but it's one state, no one have coloniced north Cyprus islamic people as people from Western Sahara have been, just reunification of two parts like Germany did (but very different)


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteMagick said:


> And Wazzup how old are you? Ten?


Well the Turkish Republic of North Cyprus is older than me :cheers:


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

a new country?


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

^^soon it will be heard till Japan


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

*Mercure Hotel - Girne​*


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

*Club Acapulco Hotel​*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, it's an illegal islamic country in an european state...turkish, turkish..


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

^^get a life.. your not making any sense with your islamophobic, racist posts.. 

Turkish members should not respond to certain type of people here.. especially the ones like above..


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ do the ppl consider themselves turkish or cypriots?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Istanbullu said:


> ^^get a life.. your not making any sense with your islamophobic, racist posts..
> 
> Turkish members should not respond to certain type of people here.. especially the ones like above..



Hello? have i said anything racist? it's islamic, isn't it? so, it's just a description if you don't like it.. but all i've said is so so real and just describes north Cyprus, just that.
If i say Israel is a jewish country in Asia, is it racism? by your point of view yeah


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

zazo said:


> Hello? have i said anything racist? it's islamic, isn't it? so, it's just a description if you don't like it.. but all i've said is so so real and just describes north Cyprus, just that.
> If i say Israel is a jewish country in Asia, is it racism? by your point of view yeah


What's islam has anything to do with this thread? Do you always refer nations with their religion?! Do you say catholic italy? orthodox greece? buddhist thailand?! 

You didn't say orthodox cyprus, when you referred to south cyprus. 

Why you always have to mention islam when referring Northern Cyprus? We know why you do that but let's hear it from you. 

Pathetic.. hno:


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Ramazzotti said:


> ^^ do the ppl consider themselves turkish or cypriots?


They consider themselves as Turkish Cypriots.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Istanbullu said:


> What's islam has anything to do with this thread? Do you always refer nations with their religion?! Do you say catholic italy? orthodox greece? buddhist thailand?!
> 
> You didn't say orthodox cyprus, when you referred to south cyprus.
> 
> ...


but that's a characteristic of this region of the country of Cyprus, so, it's important, not racist, i don't know why don't you like to call that area islamic to differenciate of the south, if i say catholic italy, i don't think any italian tells me racist... i don't know what you're doing...

(it was just a description because of the important of that, but if you don't like i won't..)


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

zazo said:


> but that's a characteristic of this region of the country of Cyprus, so, it's important, not racist, i don't know why don't you like to call that area islamic to differenciate of the south, if i say catholic italy, i don't think any italian tells me racist... i don't know what you're doing...
> 
> (it was just a description because of the important of that, but if you don't like i won't..)


yeah but you didn't refer any other nations with their religion. you didn't refer south cyprus as orthodox cyprus(with your logic, orthodox religion is the characteristic of south cyprus). you referred them as european not orthodox, and referred northern part as just an islamic country; which is misleading as well, because islam by no means defines Northern Cyprus. 

You did this to somewhat insult Northern Cyprus. I know that, you know that.. we all know that.. you may try to be politically correct here but it won't work..


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

very beautiful pics kay:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Istanbullu said:


> yeah but you didn't refer any other nations with their religion. you didn't refer south cyprus as orthodox cyprus(with your logic, orthodox religion is the characteristic of south cyprus). you referred them as european not orthodox, and referred northern part as just an islamic country; which is misleading as well, because islam by no means defines Northern Cyprus.
> 
> You did this to somewhat insult Northern Cyprus. I know that, you know that.. we all know that.. you may try to be politically correct here but it won't work..


do you think if i would have said the south ortodox cyprus anybody would have said what you're saying about racism and things like that? of course not, why do you say that?


----------



## Skysultan (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ Is it one of the churches that were turned into mosques?


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ there is still a cross on the top of it so i guess it's still a church hopefully


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

All politics aside, it looks like such a beautiful place :drool:


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

if they that turned it into a church what's the need of the new mosque just next to it?


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Fantastic Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus pictures...So sad that some low lives even can't handle few beautiful beach pictures that they have turn in to a political mess.
Also you Ortega has some understanding issues I guess!!!Thread IS about TRNC not Armenia or Armenians....Would you please get a life if possible?


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> ^^
> 
> An absolute tragedy.
> 
> ...


Leafy open a Armenian thread and comment on those pictures..This is TRNC dudes..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyprus island is really great :cheers: very nice, thanks for showing "unknown" areas of the north kay:


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

Ortega-Galatian is Artavazd...he is banned several times.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Wazzup said:


> Ortega-Galatian is Artavazd...he is banned several times.


He needs to be reported to mods.He is Posting pictures irrelevant to the topic just to use his propaganda.


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

i have done already


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Good me too.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wazzup said:


> Ortega-Galatian is Artavazd...he is banned several times.


Indeed he was, and indeed is once again banned.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ If you could build the mosques and for that matter and other buildings why were so many churches in occupied Cyprus turned into mosques, clubs, barns or livestock houses?


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Taller said:


> Indeed he was, and indeed is once again banned.


Thank you very much for taking such a quick action.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*A WARNING TO ANYONE WHO TRIES TO DISRUPT THIS PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD BY POLITICIZING IT: AUTOMATIC INFRACTIONS WILL BE ISSUED. NO EXCEPTIONS. *

Photography threads are NOT Skybar, and they must be respected as such.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ This thread is self politicized. I find it amusing that you still haven't realised it.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

WhiteMagick said:


> ^^ This thread is self politicized. I find it amusing that you still haven't realised it.


There is place called Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus and these pictures belongs to that land..Rest is mambo jumbo.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Kewl pics guys, would really visit Republic of Northern Cyprus someday:cheers:
Taller Better; Could you delete provocative posts please:cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hotel Kaya Artemis


























by System Halted and l'eau (ssc)


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

*Rocks Hotel,Girne*










*Club Laphetos,Girne*










*Kyrenia Jasmine Court Hotel*









​


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

*properties and villas​*

































































































​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

WhiteMagic, please drop it. Can we just enjoy the beautiful pictures?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Guys, dont feed the trolls.lol

Photos from photobucket.com. by Erdem aka System_Halted





















































































































































































































































renovation:cheers:










well, these photos are enough for this time i think.more pics are coming.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

Why are all of these places so dead? Where are all the people? You'd think it would be full of tourists!


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Wazzup said:


> It is strange to find *GOTHIC STYLE* churches in Northern Cyprus.Surely built in british time of the island.Normally you find such style for example in England,France,Germany etc. (West Europe).The churches needs to be restorated (especially the roofs)


No, these are genuine medieval Gothic structures from the Lusignan era. I think that some of those photos show the Selimye Mosque in Nicosia.


> Selimiye Mosque in Nicosia was originally constructed during 1209 and 1228 as the Saint Sophia Cathedral. The Kings of Cyprus were crowned here until the Venetians took control of the island in 1489. This ancient building is the chief mosque in Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

AAL said:


> This is a REALLY cheap ancient Greek temple imitation...
> 
> 
> I like everything else in these photos though, it seems to be a lovely place.


My next destination Northern Cyprus!!


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Gracias.


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

from WOWTURKEY.COM






























































[/URL]


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

l'eau said:


> yes, first 4 pics are Girne photos.
> 
> well, he was just provocating.


No, I was not; come to the Greek forum, you will see I am critical about HUNDREDS of buildings in my own country! I love good architecture and I hate bad architecture, I don't care what country it's in. This particular ancient Greek-temple like structure is hideous, anybody who knows anything about architecture can tell you that. This, for instance

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1021078954017562013IGgSyZwMtK

is a REAL replica of ancient temple, in Wien. It's gorgeous. If you can't tell the difference, it's not my fault.

However, this is the only photo I don't like. Everything else looks lovely: the landscape, the buildings... Come on, don't take everything on a "nationalistic" level. Some things just have to do with aesthetics.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

^^It's a casino hotel! gee, obviously you never heard about las vegas..


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Istanbullu said:


> ^^It's a casino hotel! gee, obviously you never heard about las vegas..


Istanbullu, you just couldn't help it...

Of course I've heard of Vegas. Vegas has zero architectural value. It's like Disneyland; fun for the kids, spectacular, but no architecture. Didn't you know that? 

Relax and enjoy the photos...


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Well, TRNC is the Las Vegas of Turkey since casinos are banned in Turkey. and all around the world, casinos has similar architecture. Tourists like it..

It's not like they built the casino in the middle of the city..


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

It is very good for a Hotel&Resort with Casino at seaside for tourists.


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

from WOWTURKEY.COM


Biggest flag of the world


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Wazzup said:


> It is strange to find *GOTHIC STYLE* churches in Northern Cyprus.Surely built in british time of the island.Normally you find such style for example in England,France,Germany etc. (West Europe).The churches needs to be restorated (especially the roofs)


The Gothic style cathedrals in Nicosia and Famagusta were built by the Lusignans (Frank kings). When you say 'to be restored' do you mean to complete their construction?


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

l'eau said:


> then build a better one n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos.

edited by Taller, Better
Please don't quote huge blocks of photos to be reposted. It creates broadband stress on that person's uploading service, 
and makes the thread repetitive.
Thank you.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

I thought that ALL photos in this section had to be creditted. I see the vast majority are not.

TallerBetter, are you going to do something about this the same way you have done in the other forums? I go through great lengths to properly credit my photos to their rightful owners and had pictures removed in the past when I did not. Why the leniency here?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> I thought that ALL photos in this section had to be creditted. I see the vast majority are not.
> 
> TallerBetter, are you going to do something about this the same way you have done in the other forums? I go through great lengths to properly credit my photos to their rightful owners and had pictures removed in the past when I did not. Why the leniency here?


You are absolutely correct, Leafs Fanatic. *ALL PHOTOS POSTED IN CITYSCAPES AND SKYLINES FORUM MUST BE CREDITED OR THEY WILL BE DELETED.*

I count on people cooperating with this rule and appreciate when they do. I only have so many hours in a day that I can devote to scrutinizing threads for credits, as there are HUNDREDS of threads in the photography section. This thread, Northern Cyprus, has already consumed an inordinate amount of my time.


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

credit to 

*WOWTURKEY.COM*

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wazzup said:


>


Wild beautiness :cheers:


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Wazzup said:


> credit to
> 
> *WOWTURKEY.COM*
> 
> :cheers:


That site has many users all of which may contribute various pictures. You must credit the photographer not the web-site. Not doing so would be like me going on to sites like flickr.com and saving hundreds of pics, posting them, and not accrediting the rightful taker of the picture.


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

We all are wowturkey.com members.Wowturkey is a public sharing forum where every photographer can load his pictures to the server of Wowturkey with the aim of showing it to the public in the world wide web.There isn´t any copyright duty.You only can post pictures of wowturkey in other forums in the world wide web,if you are Wowturkey member.It is impossible to post pictures of wowturkey in other forums without beeing a member,cause you can´t see the pictures.With joining the wowturkey forum,you automatically admit the forum rules.One of them is : Wowturkey members are allowed to post pictures of other members,cause we all share the same aim.This is why you see on every picture a wowturkey.com sign.Nothing comparable with Flickr.Wowturkey is a Forum like Skyscrapercity and flickr is only an uploading website for photographers to save their pictures in the world wide web for their private use for example.

You can ask other turkish forumes (almost all of them are Wowturkey members)


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Wazzup said:


> We all are wowturkey.com members.Wowturkey is a public sharing forum where every photographer can load his pictures to the server of Wowturkey with the aim of showing it to the public in the world wide web.There isn´t any copyright duty.You only can post pictures of wowturkey in other forums in the world wide web,if you are Wowturkey member.It is impossible to post pictures of wowturkey in other forums without beeing a member,cause you can´t see the pictures.With joining the wowturkey forum,you automatically admit the forum rules.One of them is : Wowturkey members are allowed to post pictures of other members,cause we all share the same aim.This is why you see on every picture a wowturkey.com sign.Nothing comparable with Flickr.Wowturkey is a Forum like Skyscrapercity and flickr is only an uploading website for photographers to save their pictures in the world wide web for their private use for example.
> 
> You can ask other turkish forumes (almost all of them are Wowturkey members)




Ok. I understand now. That's cool.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

edited by Taller, Better

I am really getting sick of having to babysit this thread. If you dredge up that topic one more time you will get an
infraction. I have no way of making it simpler than that.


----------



## Tanju (Apr 2, 2009)

I was last summer in in the Kaya Artemis Resort and it was fantastic !!!

Edited by Taller, Better

STOP using the term TRNC. It is POLITICIZING THIS THREAD.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

edited by Taller, Better


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to make a different point. Northern Cyprus will be better place with organized puplic transportation. Unfortunately every family owns at least one car and there is no public transportation other than taxis even in the capital or in other large cities.

edited by Taller, Better


Edited by Taller, Better

STOP using the term TRNC. It is POLITICIZING THIS THREAD.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

^^ I think it is a problem in both areas of Cyprus! I totally agree! We need a public transportation system. There are efforts of creating bus networks in major cities and a private company recently launched bus routes, with cheap tickets, connecting major cities (Limassol, Larnaka, Nicosia, Paphos) with the airports of Larnaca and Paphos under the umbrella of support of the authorities.

Hopefully things will get started soon and we will be seeing lots of buses on the streets!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*OK, PEOPLE ARE NOT GETTING THIS. NO MORE REFERENCE TO REPUBLIC, AND NO MORE SLY USAGE OF THE TERM TNRC. IT IS POLITICIZING THIS THREAD. THE NEXT PERSON WHO DOES THIS, IN ANY FORM GETS AN INFRACTION. IF YOU CANNOT RESIST IT, STAY OUT OF THIS THREAD.*


----------



## Wazzup (Mar 13, 2009)

In Northern Cyprus only turks are living.The government is also turkish 

Here you trespassing the border :cheers: .You need to show your passport to the turkish police officer if you want enter turkish territory


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok guys, I'm really sorry, but enough is enough. The pms to me are indicating that no one is happy with this thread, so it is closed.


----------

